# Paph. Yakushiji, Ma Belle and Mint Chocolate



## Drorchid (Jan 13, 2010)

3 malipoense x Brachy primaries are blooming right now:

Paph. Yakushiji (malipoense x wenshanense):












Paph. Ma Belle (malipoense x bellautlum). This clone has very dark flowers with a relatively long flower stalk!











and finally my favorite: Paph. Mint Chocolate (malipoense x godefroyae var leuchochilum):











Robert


----------



## John M (Jan 13, 2010)

Wow! That Mint Chocolate is NICE!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 13, 2010)

yes!!! Good all the 3; Imo best shape for the Mint Choco., but the colors of the Belle are really impressive!!!! Jean


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 13, 2010)

All three of them are nice. But the shape of Mint Chocolate stands out. I love that pouch


----------



## raymond (Jan 13, 2010)

wow very nice group


----------



## toddybear (Jan 13, 2010)

Mint Chocolate is my fav of the three


----------



## orcoholic (Jan 13, 2010)

Mint Chocolate is very cool.


----------



## Jorch (Jan 13, 2010)

The mint chocolate looks yummy! I love the name. LOL


----------



## nikv (Jan 13, 2010)

I love all three!


----------



## paphioland (Jan 13, 2010)

nice comparison thanks.


----------



## Candace (Jan 13, 2010)

That M.C. is wonderful!


----------



## Shiva (Jan 13, 2010)

Love them all.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 13, 2010)

They are *all* beautiful. Wish they were mine... all... :drool:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 13, 2010)

I dont like green paphs really but if any of these were fragrant..


----------



## fbrem (Jan 13, 2010)

really nice crosses, I'll be looking out for something like these now.

Forrest


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 13, 2010)

All beauties, but I wish my Ma Belle looked like that!!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 13, 2010)

All are swell, but gimme the Ma belle!


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 13, 2010)

smartie2000 said:


> All three of them are nice. But the shape of Mint Chocolate stands out. I love that pouch





toddybear said:


> Mint Chocolate is my fav of the three





orcoholic said:


> Mint Chocolate is very cool.





Jorch said:


> The mint chocolate looks yummy! I love the name. LOL



Need I say anything?
:clap: :drool: :drool: :drool: :clap:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 13, 2010)

^^I know, what else is there to say but :drool: :drool: :drool:

Your photos are marvelous btw.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 13, 2010)

Nice ones Robert, I'm like'n the Mint Choc!


----------



## labskaus (Jan 14, 2010)

I like all three, but if I could choose I'll take Ma Belle for its colour.
Robert, to be honest, I cant see much of a difference between the wenshanense cross and the one with bellatulum. Was that cross worth the effort? As you've probably seen a good sample of both crosses, which one do you think is better?
I noticed that all three have nice, strong, long stems. Thanks malipoense! The Ma Belles I looked at so far had all pretty short stems. Did I just look at the wrong plants, or have you done anything different, like swapping pod-and pollen parent?

Nice photos too!


----------



## Bolero (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh my god, life is so unfair. I want them all!!!


----------



## Roy (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm going with the apparent majority, The Mint Chocolate is the stand out one.


----------



## etex (Jan 14, 2010)

WOW!! Gorgeous blooms!! Super collection! My favs are the Mint Chocolate and the Ma Belle!!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 14, 2010)

Excellent all of them!!!!:clap:


----------



## emydura (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice. Ma Belle for me. Can't beat that colour.

David


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 14, 2010)

Beautiful blooms..  i personally like mint choc the best.. The godefroyae influence seems to have shrunk the entire plant..  Does it need a cool dry rest to bloom, like malipoense?


----------

